# Replacement Light Globe Over Table On 31Rsq



## OutbackDan (Jun 19, 2015)

Recently purchased a 2006 31RQS. The AC light over the table is missing the globe. Anybody have any ideas where to find a replacement? Thanks Dan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. Is this what you are looking for --> Dinette Globe


----------



## OutbackDan (Jun 19, 2015)

H2oSprayer said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com. Is this what you are looking for --> Dinette Globe


H20 thanks for the reply. It's close by I have what I believe is a 1/8" IPS in the middle of the fixture that I believe would hold the globe. All that is left is the base and that nipple with a decorative nut on the end.


----------

